
Compression in Scylla, Part One – LZ4, Deflate, Snappy, ZStandard - PeterCorless
https://www.scylladb.com/2019/10/04/compression-in-scylla-part-one/
======
PeterCorless
Lossless compression algorithms are vital to make sure that your big data
doesn't become unmanageably huge. Compression algorithms help users save on
hardware and storage expenditure. But the wrong compression algorithm can lead
to poor performance. Kamil Braun wrote a great explainer on how this works in
ScyllaDB, part one of two in a series. Stay tuned, because part two will get
into performance characteristics!

